# Ampicillex



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Is this a good med. to treat white body slime????...itz a little pricy though...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have had good sucsess with

Anti Slime and Velvet No.7

From Interpet


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Use aquarium salt or Melafix...!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm already treating them w/ Ampicillex...I'll keep an update...

How long does it usually take to cure a fish???...I started the treatment yesterday...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never used a that stuff. But usually antibiotics usually take a week. Sometimes two on the severity, if in fact that it is an antibiotic.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

slime desiese is nasty, it can be cured, but without treatment it can soon kill the fish









you will notice the slime patches almost peel off, and then some bare flesh will be revieled - this should then heal.

I have only had this desiese on silver dollers and it always looked really nasty, but the silver doller never seemed to be affected by the wounds which quickly healed (in most cases)


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thankx for the info guys...the two fish i got have these...i bought them cheap...but wouldn't mind treating them...


----------

